# A warning, if ever there was one!!....................



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Last Thursday morning, getting ready for work as normal. In the bathroom, just brushed my teeth, coughed and went to spit into the sink and was shocked, and frightened, to see quite a large amount of blood.
Having lost a brother to lung cancer not so very long ago, I was aware of the dangers and warning signs, choosing to ignore the dangers as I enjoyed my cigarettes too much, but keeping an eye open for the warning signs.
Rang the doctor immediately I got to work, and after speaking with her for a couple of minutes she said she would get the local hospital to call me back, which they duly did within half an hour.
An appointment was made for a chest x-ray, which would have taken place this morning, had things not taken a drastic turn for the worse on Saturday.
Friday came and went, I was still coughing up blood, still worried, of course, but happy in the knowledge that I was going to be looked at eventually.
Woke up Saturday morning, coughed a few times and was pleased to see that there wasn't so much blood, and stupidly thought to myself that things were improving.
Went to work, lunchtime came around and I needed to cough badly so went to the toilet to cough into the sink. Jesus Christ, the floodgates opened!!
Blood everywhere. I was terrified!!
Immediately drove home, picked up my wife and headed to the local hospital's A&E department.
Two hours later I saw a triage nurse who immediately arranged a chest x-ray, CT scan and took samples of blood, five in total. She fast tracked them through to get the results within an hour.
Chest x-ray showed clear, as did the CT scan. The worst part was waiting for the results of the blood tests, you always fear the worst, but thankfully they all came back "pristine" (to use her words).
I was immediately taken to a hospital bed and have spent the last 4 days confused, scared, (terrified in fact), wondering what the hell was happening to me.
More blood tests, injected with something to stop the bleeding, laying in a hospital ward was something alien to me. Have never been ill in my life.
After running masses of tests, the Doctor discharged me yesterday evening, diagnosis was an inflammation of the lung and bronchitis.
On antibiotics for the next 14 days, and have to return to the hospital within the next 3 months for another CT scan and chest x-ray as follow ups.
As a lifelong smoker, that's it. I have had my warning. Enough people have advised me over the years to pack it in, but I've always chosen to ignore them.
But I have smoked my last. Everything to do with the habit has been thrown out of the house.
I am under no illusions, I know it is going to be hard. But I am determined to see this through.
Even sitting here typing this, I'm thinking "I'd most probably be on my second fag by now". But it ain't going to happen.
My wife and kids have been terrified and it's not fair on them.

Apologies for the ramble, just wanted to share my experience and say "thank you" to the wonderful staff of the NHS. They have looked after me brilliantly.
Also a "thank you" to my friends who have kept in touch throughout my ordeal.
Let battle commence.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2022)

In most cases it's always the same where it takes something to happen before we action it.
Glad it's not as serious as you first thought.
Look after yourself and good luck in giving up the cigarettes.


----------



## RRidges (Jun 1, 2022)

I knew someone who had a similar warning. Still alive, I think, but struggled to get over the addiction effects for some time.
Good luck.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 1, 2022)

My Dad was a smoker who was sent for an X-ray that showed a shadow on his lung and he stopped the same day he saw it. GL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2022)

That’s a really scary time for you and glad it wasn’t anything very serious 

Giving up smoking will do wonders for you


----------



## chrisd (Jun 1, 2022)

I dont know what to make of your story Rob, bad in so many ways but good in others. I hope that giving up smoking will resolve the matter and that everything is ok and stays that way for many years. 

Very best wishes mate !


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 1, 2022)

Clicking on "Like" did not seem appropriate or adequate.
Never been a smoker, but I do understand and I have helped others.
Try this,
Plan to spend half of the money you've saved by not smoking on a treat for yourself or a loved one at the end of each month.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 1, 2022)

When I stopped smoking, the thing that surprised me most was my sense of smell dramatically improved and suddenly I could smell the trees on the golf course, brill.
Good luck mate, you're not such a knob after all


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 1, 2022)

Jeez Smiffy, thought I was the forum’s hypochondriac.
Glad you are ok mate, 👍👍


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 1, 2022)

Glad to hear you got good news. When my FIL got his lung cancer diagnosis I have up immediately, I had tried for years and this shocked me into doing it. Your GP should be able to give help if you need it too.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 1, 2022)

Well, Smiffy, that was quite a warning, and you know what you have to do! 

If I may offer my experience of giving up, it will be tough, very tough, at first, and you'll want to be chewing the carpet at times, but you can do it. Main thing is not to regard giving up as absolute & final. Your last ciggie is not your last ciggie ever - that's too depressing. It's just your last ciggie for now. Smoke your last fag, enjoy it, and tell yourself "that's it for today - no more before tomorrow". When the craving kicks in, and oh yes it will, just think how long you've already done and then add a bit on as a target. "Already gone 2 hrs, I can surely manage another half hour." "OK, that's the half hour up, I should able to manage another half hour" etc. As time passes, your targets just get farther away - lunchtime, teatime, tomorrow,  end of the week and so on. Nicotine substitutes will help, but really, only if you put yourself into the right mindset and _believe_ they will work. (I was absolutely sure mine worked - even though much later I found out I'd not used them properly). But never regard yourself as having given up. You're a smoker who's between cigarettes, and who might have one later. I'm still between cigarettes, although the last one was some 14 years ago, and I don't really see any need to have another any time soon.

Ps. Obviously don't know how many you smoke, but if you're anything like me, you'll eventually start wondering why you've got all this spare money about ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

Not doing something ever again is very difficult to take in and accept…forever is a very long time.  

And so put that thought out of your head..instead…one day at a time..and if necessary at first…one hour at a time.

It‘ll be tough but addictions can be broken when the reason for trying and the willingness to do so are there, and def sounds like you are firmly in that camp.  Wishing you well and much strength.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Just started coughing up more blood...🥺🥺🥺


----------



## chellie (Jun 1, 2022)

Hope you are soon feeling better Smiffy.

I had one session with a hypnotherapist and haven't smoked since. Coming up to 8 years now I think. No cold turkey or cravings. Could be worth a try as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

I've not had a cigarette since being admitted into hospital on Saturday and am not really craving it if I'm honest
😉😉😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I've not had a cigarette since being admitted into hospital on Saturday and am not really craving it if I'm honest
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

A golfing mate of mine used to be a heavy smoker. Many years ago he suffered a heart attack and was rushed to hospital. Once there and in A&E one of the questions he was asked was “do you smoke?” He replied “I used to”.
“How long have you not been smoking for?” asked the doctor.
My mates reply, “about 2 hours ago”. Don’t know if it’s a true story but he’s never smoked since the heart attack.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 1, 2022)

I (painfully) watched what smoking did to my father - not nice but almost the common deterioration in breathing till it killed him. I (painfully) watched my mother die a horrible death - the artery feeding the bowel furred up, and she quite literally died as her bowel exploded. And I (painfully) watched my mother-in-law die a long, slow death brought on by chain smoking - she had a respiratory attack that starved her brain of oxygen, leading to vascular dementia.

Reading that you’ve decided to pack it in is a joy to behold. I wish you every success kicking the habit, and I hope the current issues pass quickly.

You got this Rob!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I've not had a cigarette since being admitted into hospital on Saturday and am not really craving it if I'm honest
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

This can be the case with some people.
The chemical and biological aspects of addiction are not my sphere of knowledge.
The psychological and mental process is more my thing.
You sound like someone who can easily adopt the "need to" and "ought to" approach and have that conquer the "want to" and "like to" desires.
I am sure everyone here would like to help you and support you. Perhaps you won't actually need much help and support. I hope this is true. 
It is not good luck that you need, but I wish you it anyway.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Just a general question, just to see what others think??
I have been prescribed antibiotics, and have to take them for two weeks.
One of them is to help clear up the lung infection.
Would you be worried about the odd larger cough of blood during the "recovery" stage.
No advice or warnings were given to me on my discharge..
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 1, 2022)

Crikey Smiffy that sounds so scary. Get well soon and hope the withdrawal from the ciggies isn't too bad.


----------



## chellie (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just a general question, just to see what others think??
I have been prescribed antibiotics, and have to take them for two weeks.
One of them is to help clear up the lung infection.
Would you be worried about the odd larger cough of blood during the "recovery" stage.
No advice or warnings were given to me on my discharge..
🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

I'd ring the ward you were on and ask.


----------



## Crow (Jun 1, 2022)

Thank goodness it wasn't what you feared, but a good jolt to set you on the path to quitting, you can do it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2022)

Best of luck fella 👍


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sorry to hear about what's happened, but hopefully this will give you the incentive you need now to quit completely.  It won't be easy, but keep at it, and you'll get there.  
My missus used to smoke, and more than she ever admitted to me, but in the end got off them.  She used the Vype system which helped her.  She reckoned what was hard was the "hand-to-mouth" habit, so having the Vype with a low nicotine content helped her.  She found, over time, she needed it less and less, till eventually she stopped. 
All the best.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just a general question, just to see what others think??
I have been prescribed antibiotics, and have to take them for two weeks.
One of them is to help clear up the lung infection.
Would you be worried about the odd larger cough of blood during the "recovery" stage.
No advice or warnings were given to me on my discharge..
🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

I think being honest your best speaking to the doctor 

And in regards giving up smoking I used the patches and then had loads of straws to keep my hands busy


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2022)

Wow, sounds awful. I hope you are on the mend soon. Only a small silver lining but if it does get you to give up the fags. 

I'm lucky I guess that I always hated the smell of smoke - my parents used to smoke in the house as a kid and I'd always just go away from them into my room as I hated it. (They both gave up years later.) I think that's why I never wanted to try it myself and consequently have never smoked at all. Managed to get my missus to give up as well a few years ago which she is pleased about.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think being honest your best speaking to the doctor

And in regards giving up smoking I used the patches and then had loads of straws to keep my hands busy
		
Click to expand...

I rang 111 this morning, and they arranged for my GP to call me, which he's just done.
He's told me not to concern myself too much with the blood coughing situation, the antibiotics haven't completed their job yet so there is bound to be a bit more blood to come.
He was happy enough in that the CT scan was clear...
He did say that if the bleeding did become excessive to get myself up to A&E again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2022)

All the best Smiffy 👍🏻


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks for your good wishes too guys and gals
Really much appreciated.
xxxxx


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 1, 2022)

Two stories for me 

My Dad's sudden death from a heart attack death was smoking related, blocked arteries and it made me give it up that same week.

My MIL was diagnosed with a shadow on her lung around the age of 60 but would not give up and eventually died around the age of 80 from something unrelated

Get well and a good decision I am now in my 70s, gave up in 30s and am sure my long term chest problems are related to my once upon a time 30 a day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			She reckoned what was hard was the "hand-to-mouth" habit
		
Click to expand...

That's the weird thing. A couple of times I have automatically gone to reach for one without really thinking!!
I've got some patches to help if the going gets tough, but I haven't needed them yet.
Have passed the two biggest tests so far. 
1) Always "needed" one after a meal. Not this time!
2) Always "needed" one with my first coffee of the day. Not this time!!

Onward and upward
😉😉😉


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just a general question, just to see what others think??
I have been prescribed antibiotics, and have to take them for two weeks.
One of them is to help clear up the lung infection.
Would you be worried about the odd larger cough of blood during the "recovery" stage.
No advice or warnings were given to me on my discharge..
🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

My view is simple

Antibiotics are not a quick fix that stops every thing immediately. It is a bit like a big fire you have to put it out a bit at time.

Give them time to work and if you did not get given the advice - no alcohol whilst you are taking them (it speeds up the process and means they lose their effectiveness) finish the course of drugs even if you feel better.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2022)

Feeling sorry for Mrs Smiffy. You will be a right miserable sod for the next few weeks. 

Hope the recovery goes well Rob, and you are fully fit soon. Please don't panic us again.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			That's the weird thing. A couple of times I have automatically gone to reach for one without really thinking!!
I've got some patches to help if the going gets tough, but I haven't needed them yet.
Have passed the two biggest tests so far.
1) Always "needed" one after a meal. Not this time!
2) Always "needed" one with my first coffee of the day. Not this time!!

Onward and upward
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Rob, that brings up an enduring memory of you, first thing in the morning, hanging out of the window of the flats at Gainsborough - with a fag going - over a number of years in succession. Those days are sadly now gone, but I wish you the best in kicking the habit and carrying on entertaining us with your posts.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 1, 2022)

Best of luck, Smiffy, for a full and speedy recovery. If nothing else, if this episode has convinced you to quit the oily rags then look upon it as a blessing.

I gave up years ago and have very mild COPD for my sins. My brother continues to ignore the signs, smoking 40 a day despite two bouts of pneumonia in the last couple of years, the last one of which has him in hospital for a month.

Listen to your body 👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I rang 111 this morning, and they arranged for my GP to call me, which he's just done.
He's told me not to concern myself too much with the blood coughing situation, the antibiotics haven't completed their job yet so there is bound to be a bit more blood to come.
He was happy enough in that the CT scan was clear...
He did say that if the bleeding did become excessive to get myself up to A&E again.
		
Click to expand...

That’s good - and you know where people are if you need to chat , blow of steam , wind up , win a wedge 😁 , and hopefully get on the golf course


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

rosecott said:



			Rob, that brings up an enduring memory of you, first thing in the morning, hanging out of the window of the flats at Gainsborough - with a fag going - over a number of years in succession. Those days are sadly now gone, but I wish you the best in kicking the habit and carrying on entertaining us with your posts.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jim. So enjoyed those trips. Happy memories...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fundy (Jun 1, 2022)

Glad to hear youre on the mend, get well soon Smiffy!!!!

I gave up smoking when I was having a "break" from golf, slowly over a couple of years I got rid of all the associations (coffee in the morning, after a meal, in the car etc where i used to light up). First game back a few years later, teed off on the first, walked down the fairway and instinctively reached into the golf bag for fags and a lighter lol. Was the last of the associations to go!!!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy, I ******* love you, pal! You keep at it and you'll be through it in no time. And nicer smelling too! 😉
All the best, mate.


----------



## RichA (Jun 1, 2022)

I've been smoking on and off for about 35 years, since I was a teenager.
On the occasions I've given up for any length of time (sometimes years - stupid, I know) I've replaced the little ceremonies with something else: peppermint Extra gum, celery/carrot sticks, grip strengtheners. Nature doesn't like a vacuum - find something less self-destructive to reach for at those moments you'd instinctively get the cancer sticks out.

Good luck brother.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Just been out in the garden to sit in the sunshine with the missus. As I walked out of the dining room door I instinctively thought about a nice fag sitting on the patio. Soon passed, but another "trigger"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just been out in the garden to sit in the sunshine with the missus. As I walked out of the dining room door I instinctively thought about a nice fag sitting on the patio. Soon passed, but another "trigger"
		
Click to expand...

Maybe write out a ‘to do’ list (inc little things such as ‘clean golf shoes/clubs’, ‘de-frost fridge‘ etc) so that whenever you are triggered (no matter how much you try you can’t avoid all triggers or trigger contexts) you can immediately get on with something on your list - no thinking required, just action.


----------



## RichA (Jun 1, 2022)

RichA said:



			I've been smoking on and off for about 35 years, since I was a teenager.
On the occasions I've given up for any length of time (sometimes years - stupid, I know) I've replaced the little ceremonies with something else: peppermint Extra gum, celery/carrot sticks, grip strengtheners. Nature doesn't like a vacuum - find something less self-destructive to reach for at those moments you'd instinctively get the cancer sticks out.

Good luck brother.
		
Click to expand...

Captains of Crush IronMind Hand Grippers https://amzn.eu/d/5DBpV3h

Stick it in your pocket where you used to keep your fags. Get the easiest one (Guide) cause you'll be using it loads. You'll have forearms like Garth and a grip like OddJob.


----------



## stefanovic (Jun 1, 2022)

You have to remember there is a price to be paid for everything.
The price of smoking could be cancer or emphysema. Pleasure always leads to pain and holes in your lungs are not pleasant I'm told.

"Factors that increase your risk of developing emphysema include smoking. 
Emphysema is most likely to develop in cigarette smokers, but cigar and pipe smokers also are susceptible.
The risk for all types of smokers increases with the number of years and amount of tobacco smoked."

Also applies to people exposed to passive smoking.

I find it an absolute disgrace that some of our politicians have actively encouraged people to smoke.
It's not a choice for non smokers who can't avoid inhaling this filth.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 1, 2022)

Get off them antibiotics before the 24th Rob. Don't want any more drop outs...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2022)

Good that you've seen sense and the jolt was a relatively minor one compared to what it could have been..
Stay strong and if you need us to remind you to keep off them..just shout.
Good luck Chap


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 1, 2022)

chellie said:



			Hope you are soon feeling better Smiffy.

I had one session with a hypnotherapist and haven't smoked since. Coming up to 8 years now I think. No cold turkey or cravings. Could be worth a try as well.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, my wife booked a hypnotist appointment unknown to me .
She didn't tell me till an hour before while sitting in the pub next door to the clinic, finishing of my last pack of Club Kingsize.
That was 33 years ago.
The £30 fee probably  saved my life and a small fortune over the years.Hardest part is when having a drink , 
Best of luck pal.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 1, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Same here, my wife booked a hypnotist appointment unknown to me .
She didn't tell me till an hour before while sitting in the pub next door to the clinic, finishing of my last pack of Club Kingsize.
That was 33 years ago.
The £30 fee probably  saved my life and a small fortune over the years.*Hardest part is when having a drink* ,
Best of luck pal.
		
Click to expand...

Easy answer to *this* one…stop drinking.  And that’s only partially ‘flippant’ as for many smokers drinking alcohol triggers the smoking impulse/craving. So maybe be diligent in choosing what to drink alcohol and when to drink.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't know if this will be of any help to Smiffy, but here are my experiences of giving up smoking, which I finally succeeded doing in 1980 after trying and failing a few times...

1. Withdrawal: the first day is the worst, the second is almost as bad. After a few days it starts getting progressively easier. If you can hold on for two weeks you are on the home straight.
2. Temptation: it takes less will power to not buy fags than to not smoke them. Make sure there are no ciggies in the house, because if there are you are far more likely to crack.
3. Competition: it helps to have someone else trying to give up with you. You'll not want to be the first to crack.
4. Reward: after 6 weeks I worked out how much I'd saved and treated myself to a new stereo for the car.
5. Cravings: even years after you've given up, there will brief moments when the craving is just as strong, but it will pass in a few seconds. As the years pass, the frequency of those cravings will be less and less. I can't remember the last time it happened to me.
6. Relapse: I have made it an absolute rule not to have touched a cigarette since I gave up. My gut feeling is that the addiction could be reignited very easily.

Best of luck.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 1, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Easy answer to *this* one…stop drinking.  And that’s only partially ‘flippant’ as more many drinking alcohol triggers the smoking impulse/craving.
		
Click to expand...

Shut up you,  cheers Hugh


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 1, 2022)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but just as we're on to a warning, I thought I would share another one. 
About 5 years ago, I had a small skin tag under my left eye.  I was getting some treatment for dry skin, so when I was in there I asked them to check it.  They took a skin scrape and sent it off for testing.  A couple of weeks later, I had a letter saying they had detected a carcinoma.  That was a bit of a shock, but they called me in and booked me in for an op.  In short, they removed a growth about the size of a 50p piece from underneath my left eye.  A couple of days later, I looked like I'd done 10 rounds with Tyson Fury.  There were a number of tests to be carried out over a year or so, but the good news is that I am now all clear. 
So, if anyone has a concern about anything, get it checked.  Better to catch it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 1, 2022)

Blimey Rob, hopefully on the mend now, and well done for not burying your head in the sand! Honestly, people do it! I did for 6 months when I was bleeding out of the other end!! I didn't want to know what it was and just hoped it would go away!!

Best of luck mate, you wont look back now after knocking the cigs, I did that 10 years ago, and gave up booze 3 years ago. I have turned into a right boring knob!! ;-)


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2022)

Glad your on the mend smiffy. Re the smoking. I don’t smoke and I don’t mind folk who do smoke. We are all adults and know the later risks associated with smoking. Sometimes we have to work it out ourselves. The crap thing about smoking is all the problems it can cause eg strokes, heart attacks etc. Thankfully, your warning has given you an almighty kick up the jacksy and one which you have positively responded to. Re quitting smoking, it’s a massive step in the right direction but if I was you I would take this time to have a look at your lifestyle. I don’t know if you run 3 marathons a week or eat three marathons a
Day. But one of the problems with quitting smoking is the possibility of gaining weight. Take each day as it comes and look after yourself smiffy.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I don't know if this will be of any help to Smiffy, but here are my experiences of giving up smoking, which I finally succeeded doing in 1980 after trying and failing a few times...

1. Withdrawal: the first day is the worst, the second is almost as bad. After a few days it starts getting progressively easier. If you can hold on for two weeks you are on the home straight.
2. Temptation: it takes less will power to not buy fags than to not smoke them. Make sure there are no ciggies in the house, because if there are you are far more likely to crack.
3. Competition: it helps to have someone else trying to give up with you. You'll not want to be the first to crack.
4. Reward: after 6 weeks I worked out how much I'd saved and treated myself to a new stereo for the car.
5. Cravings: even years after you've given up, there will brief moments when the craving is just as strong, but it will pass in a few seconds. As the years pass, the frequency of those cravings will be less and less. I can't remember the last time it happened to me.
6. Relapse: I have made it an absolute rule not to have touched a cigarette since I gave up. My gut feeling is that the addiction could be reignited very easily.

Best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

The reward one helped for me. I put a fiver in a jar for ecery day I would have smoked a pack of Marlboro. Does not take long to see a couple of hundred quid in there and a reason to go out and buy something nice.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 1, 2022)

Once you are well again, then the battle will really begin. Good luck with everything. Not much to add regarding tips as most are applicable, but I'll add, when you feel like one, do something else instead, don't sit brooding on it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

One thing to come out of my hospital stay.......I have a renewed liking for jelly and ice cream.
Couldn't get enough of it!!!!
😋😋😋😋😋


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 1, 2022)

All the best Rob, thankfully it was just a warning, See you in a few weeks


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 1, 2022)

Crikey Smiffy scary times but you can do it


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Crikey Smiffy scary times
		
Click to expand...

It was indeed. Got up for work last Thursday morning, not a care in the world.
Two days later I'm wired up to an ECG, having x-rays and CT scans and enough blood tests done to empty my left arm.
And a mouthful of blood is not a nice taste
🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 1, 2022)

In the light of all the evidence, and the cost, why would you need a warning like that to give up? It really beats me. Hope there are no long lasting after effects for you. Get well soon.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Get well soon mucker, nothing like a good scare to get your arse into shape 👍🏻


----------



## Ethan (Jun 1, 2022)

Giving up smoking is the single best thing you can do for your health. OK, perhaps not the best, giving up Russian Roulette might be better., but you know what I mean.

You cough up blood because the lungs are inflamed so there is more blood in the tissues, coughing increases the pressure and can cause a blowout somewhere. It will happen now and again while you recover, but should be self-limiting (i.e. it won't kill you).

I worked on a respiratory ward for a year, and our clientele was 95% chronic bronchitis and emphysema and lung cancer. Almost all were smokers, and some of them had only one ambition in life, to regain enough puff to smoke again. It was truly horrifying at times.

Good for you giving up smoking. As others have suggested, save some of the money for an indulgence, a green fee somewhere snazzy or a new putter/driver/whatever.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			In the light of all the evidence, and the cost, why would you need a warning like that to give up?
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, the first cigarette went into my mouth 55 years ago, (I was 11!!).
The dangers weren't as well advertised then, and a 55 year old habit is a difficult one to break.
As for the cost...hardly noticeable as I rolled my own and smoked duty free tobacco.
My wife has been asking me for years to give up, but I enjoyed it, yes, despite the warnings, and was acting selfishly.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2022)

Thanks for that informative post Ethan.
Much appreciated.
First treat was a superb Chinese takeaway tonight.
Yum yum
Rob


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I've not had a cigarette since being admitted into hospital on Saturday and am not really craving it if I'm honest
😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

My dad had a very similar experience.
You must keep your mind occupied at all times.
Good luck giving up it’s hard but not impossible, you should be used to that your a golfer.


----------



## Dando (Jun 1, 2022)

Fcuk me mate, that’s awful.

Fingers crossed the pills do the trick and you’re on form for cooden - I mean the “jokes” and clearly not the golf


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 1, 2022)

Good luck Rob, you have great motivation with this scare.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 1, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			It was indeed. Got up for work last Thursday morning, not a care in the world.
Two days later I'm wired up to an ECG, having x-rays and CT scans and enough blood tests done to empty my left arm.
And a mouthful of blood is not a nice taste
🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your health issues Rob. The best thing is that you didn't waste any time in getting something done about it. Always good to get on to it early! 
As for the smoking, glad to hear you've a positive attitude. It is really difficult to do. My take on it is, you have to REALLY WANT to, no excuses just do it. Someone once said to me, smoking is just a habit, a habit you have to get out of. Once you can do that it becomes easier day by day. For me things like gum, patches etc. would just remind me all the time so I went cold turkey. 
The other thing that helped me was, I didn't want my grandchildren to be saying,
oooh, grandad smells!! 😁 
My first grandchild is now 16!!
Good luck Rob and after 3 months I'll stand you a round at Pyecombe golf club..... The only caveat - as long as you're still not smoking! 😭


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 2, 2022)

Glad you are on the mend Rob. Get fit as we need a game soon! You can't keep a good knob down!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 2, 2022)

Thanks all. Coughing getting less frequent and only small amounts of "residual" blood.
Have been checking my oxygen sats since admission to the hospital. Whilst I was in there they were around 92/93%. Checked them today, 95/96%. An obvious improvement, don't know if it's the effects of the antibiotics, the fact I haven't had a fag since Saturday, or a combination of the two.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2022)

Spoke too soon. Increased coughing up of blood.
Back up the hospital, another bank of tests.
Getting worried now
🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Spoke too soon. Increased coughing up of blood.
Back up the hospital, another bank of tests.
Getting worried now
🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

Oh bloody hell Smiffy, you take care! The good news is you're in the right place and hopefully it's just a delayed recovery whilst the anti biotics do their work.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2022)

My daughter is a paramedic and has seen the amount of blood I am coughing up, and it's consistency.
She is not happy with the hospital's diagnosis.


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2022)

Crikey, hope you're on the mend soon


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2022)

I'm in for a couple more nights, I think they are going to give me some stuff to try to stop the bleeding so that my lung has a better chance of healing.
Not all bad, one of the Indian doctors here is absolutely gorgeous. Trying to find out his name...😉😉😉


----------



## IanM (Jun 3, 2022)

That's the spirit!   Keep on keeping on!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I'm in for a couple more nights, I think they are going to give me some stuff to try to stop the bleeding so that my lung has a better chance of healing.
Not all bad, one of the Indian doctors here is absolutely gorgeous. Trying to find out his name...😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Not nice to have to stay in BUT sounds like they're on the case...big old man crush on the dishy doc?


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks all. Coughing getting less frequent and only small amounts of "residual" blood.
Have been checking my oxygen sats since admission to the hospital. Whilst I was in there they were around 92/93%. Checked them today, 95/96%. An obvious improvement, don't know if it's the effects of the antibiotics, the fact I haven't had a fag since Saturday, or a combination of the two.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t get too hung up on your sats readings that you’ve quoted. I’ve never smoked and even at my best I couldn’t get them above 96%, and I wasn’t a couch potato.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Not nice to have to stay in BUT sounds like they're on the case...big old man crush on the dishy doc?
		
Click to expand...

I was joking Amanda. Definitely a woman. I'll try to get a sneaky picture later...😉😉😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I'm in for a couple more nights, I think they are going to give me some stuff to try to stop the bleeding so that my lung has a better chance of healing.
Not all bad, one of the Indian doctors here is absolutely gorgeous. Trying to find out his name...😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to the “coming out” blog later tonight 😉 Stay safe smiffy your in the right place.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2022)

Asked the doctor earlier if I'd be able to play golf like this, and he said yeah.
Amazing, because I couldn't play it before
🥺🥺🥺


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I was joking Amanda. Definitely a woman. I'll try to get a sneaky picture later...😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder...sort of - should have remembered it was you!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I did wonder...sort of - should have remembered it was you!! 

Click to expand...

I made her laugh earlier when she was asking me general health questions.
She asked me how "regular I was, and I replied "I go every morning at 7am. Problem is, I don't get up until 7.30"......😉😉😉😉


----------



## rosecott (Jun 3, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I was joking Amanda. Definitely a woman. I'll try to get a sneaky picture later...😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

They'll probably let you off with a caution.


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I'm in for a couple more nights, I think they are going to give me some stuff to try to stop the bleeding so that my lung has a better chance of healing.
Not all bad, one of the Indian doctors here is absolutely gorgeous. Trying to find out his name...😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully giving you plenty of bed baths ? 9 X table should keep you out of trouble. 😊 

All the very best Rob. Look forward to catching up soon. 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

Up nice and early with more blood tests etc. They are fantastic here, really looking after me.
They are going to continue giving me something to stop the bleeding via a drip, and then continue with orally taken tablets after that.
Fingers crossed this will work.
At least I've got a room with a nice window view this time...


----------



## IanM (Jun 4, 2022)

And I know you've sat there imagining there's a green on the other side of that pond, and worked out what club it is!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			And I know you've sat there imagining there's a green on the other side of that pond, and worked out what club it is!

Click to expand...

Yep. Measured it, and it's exactly 148 to the pin. Nice easy hybrid...
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			And I know you've sat there imagining there's a green on the other side of that pond, and worked out what club it is!

Click to expand...

....................... and still dumped it in the water!

Get yourself better Smiffy and stop being a drain on the NHS 😁😁


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			....................... and still dumped it in the water!

Get yourself better Smiffy and stop being a drain on the NHS 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

I could stay here!! Just had breakfast...
Weetabix, fresh orange juice, yoghurt, toast and jam and a nice cup of "builders". Don't get this at home!!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I could stay here!! Just had breakfast...
Weetabix, fresh orange juice, yoghurt, toast and jam and a nice cup of "builders". Don't get this at home!!
		
Click to expand...


A bit like being at Forest Pines without the golf ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			A bit like being at Forest Pines without the golf ?
		
Click to expand...

Or the expense 😱😱😱😉


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 4, 2022)

IanM said:



			And I know you've sat there imagining there's a green on the other side of that pond, and worked out what club it is!

Click to expand...

And where he plays his dropped ball after the first ones wet 😉


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2022)

Do you get relief from the bench…?


----------



## Midnight (Jun 4, 2022)

Young fella, 

Just read all of this, I hope you recover soon mate. 
In regards to giving up smoking my mum was a chain smoker had been since the age of 15, she had a massive health scare 2 years ago and gave up smoking as soon as it happened. She described it as the kick up the arse she needed, she said it was very hard to stop and even now there are times when she would love to light a fag up but being around for me and her gran kids means more. 

Knowing you I believe that you will stop/succeed mate. 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾

Look forward to catching up with you soon mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do you get relief from the bench…?
		
Click to expand...

He’s hoping for “relief” from the nurse he’s been talking about 🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			He’s hoping for “relief” from the nurse he’s been talking about 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Don't you talk about my Joycee like that...
😡😡😡😉


----------



## louise_a (Jun 4, 2022)

only just read this thread, hope all is ok Smiffy


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I made her laugh earlier when she was asking me general health questions.
She asked me how "regular I was, and I replied "I go every morning at 7am. Problem is, I don't get up until 7.30"......😉😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

You little charmer you 😂


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 4, 2022)

Been away for a month so just read this. Take care and hope you are fully recovered soon.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

Oh well....after seeing three more doctors, (two last night and one today), I am off home again.
All are convinced that the original diagnosis was correct, and I am in no immediate danger.
I had additional blood tests and another chest x-ray, and all results are clear.
They have given me five days worth of additional tablets to help clot the blood and avoid the bleeding that I have been encountering. They gave this to me intravenously overnight and today and my coughing stopped almost immediately.
Still no desire for a cigarette, and all the medical staff are happy that I've given them up.
Fingers crossed that my recuperation goes better this time.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

Just on another note, piece of advice.

As long as I don't hit further problems, we are due to fly out to Kefalonia for two weeks at the end of the month.
Should I advise our travel insurance company of what's happened??


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just on another note, piece of advice.

As long as I don't hit further problems, we are due to fly out to Kefalonia for two weeks at the end of the month.
Should I advise our travel insurance company of what's happened??
		
Click to expand...

Yes.
If you don’t they may use that to wriggle out if you need treatment while on holiday.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just on another note, piece of advice.

As long as I don't hit further problems, we are due to fly out to Kefalonia for two weeks at the end of the month.
Should I advise our travel insurance company of what's happened??
		
Click to expand...

Not trying to deflate you but you need to check your ok to fly.
There are certain things to do with blood flow that may prevent you from flying.
A good hol is probably what you need so hope it’s not the case.
Ethan may put us straight.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not trying to deflate you but you need to check your ok to fly.
There are certain things to do with blood flow that may prevent you from flying.
A good hol is probably what you need so hope it’s not the case.
Ethan may put us straight.
		
Click to expand...

When I mentioned this to one of the doctors, he said it wouldn't be a problem.
Fingers crossed he was right


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			When I mentioned this to one of the doctors, he said it wouldn't be a problem.
Fingers crossed he was right
		
Click to expand...

Ok that’s good news then.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just on another note, piece of advice.

As long as I don't hit further problems, we are due to fly out to Kefalonia for two weeks at the end of the month.
Should I advise our travel insurance company of what's happened??
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to Missis T and she said deffo. Tell them your diagnosis. Chest infection. Problem is if you don’t and it flairs up on Holiday then they may say you had an existing problem which you never disclosed. 
My mother had her gall bladder removed in January/ Feb this year but had her holiday cancelled over Xmas and new year. Eventually insurance paid out. They were happy to insure her for her holiday to Benidorm last month as her problem had cleared up and she had disclosed it.
Kefalonia is a nice incentive to get right for 👍


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 4, 2022)

Crikey only just seeing this ,Best wishes Rob , heres to full and speedy recovery mate


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just on another note, piece of advice.


Should I advise our travel insurance company of what's happened??
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely you must, any problem there and your insurance will probably be null and void


----------



## larmen (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just on another note, piece of advice.

As long as I don't hit further problems, we are due to fly out to Kefalonia for two weeks at the end of the month.
Should I advise our travel insurance company of what's happened??
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that everything I am under observation for is a pre-existing condition and has to be advised to the insurance. I pay about £320 annual for travel insurance due to pre existing. That’s for kidney plus 2x heart, which I all have an annual test for. Can’t remember if the PE is in that as well, I think that’s dropped of my list as I am released by the blood doctor a couple   of years ago.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 4, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just on another note, piece of advice.

As long as I don't hit further problems, we are due to fly out to Kefalonia for two weeks at the end of the month.
Should I advise our travel insurance company of what's happened??
		
Click to expand...

Yes.Definitely, incase you need medical.cover abroad


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks for your advice guys, I'll get in touch with the insurance company tomorrow and see what they say.
Still clear, tablets seem to be working. No coughing at all, and no blood.
I'm feeling really good if I'm honest. My breathing is a lot easier, I don't have that "bunged up" feeling in my nose, which I've had for god knows how long, and still no craving for a cigarette.
I've got lozenges and patches to help, haven't resorted to using any of them yet, but out of curiosity had a try of a lozenge the other day. Bloody hell, they are awful!!
So a nice easy day in store, I've decided I'm not returning to work for another week, just going to sit out in the garden and watch the sun come up.
Thanks again for your support and advice. It really is much appreciated.
Rob


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 5, 2022)

That's great news. Sounds like the medics have got the bleeding sorted and hopefully you can start to really recover. Damned right no work - sit and watch the foxes!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			That's great news. Sounds like the medics have got the bleeding sorted and hopefully you can start to really recover. Damned right no work - sit and watch the foxes!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda.
Son is coming down later on for a bowl of his/mine favourite chilli/garlic prawns and spaghetti.
Can't wait. 
😋😋😋😋😋


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for your advice guys, I'll get in touch with the insurance company tomorrow and see what they say.
Still clear, tablets seem to be working. No coughing at all, and no blood.
I'm feeling really good if I'm honest. My breathing is a lot easier, I don't have that "bunged up" feeling in my nose, which I've had for god knows how long, and still no craving for a cigarette.
I've got lozenges and patches to help, haven't resorted to using any of them yet, but out of curiosity had a try of a lozenge the other day. Bloody hell, they are awful!!
So a nice easy day in store, I've decided I'm not returning to work for another week, just going to sit out in the garden and watch the sun come up.
Thanks again for your support and advice. It really is much appreciated.
Rob


Click to expand...

Great news.

If ever you have another battle with the ciggies, and hopefully you won’t, when I gave up I did so using tablets called Champix (I think) - there was a similar product called Zyban available at the time. They basically disable the nicotine receptors in the brain and remove the cravings - absolutely brilliant.

You may well not need them, but they’re a really effective alternative to patches, gum, lozenges and willpower.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 5, 2022)

My mate gave up with Champix, arent you meant to carry on smoking at the start till you just dont want to do it any more.

A lot of guys I know now vape instead of smoking. Vape wasnt around when I quit, so I used the gum, which is minging but did the job.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			My mate gave up with Champix, arent you meant to carry on smoking at the start till you just dont want to do it any more.

A lot of guys I know now vape instead of smoking. Vape wasnt around when I quit, so I used the gum, which is minging but did the job.
		
Click to expand...

If I recall, you do carry on smoking for a short period with both Champix and Zyban, setting yourself a quit date. My quit date arrived, and I was dreading it, but I didn’t have a smoke and was surprised to find I simply didn’t want one. 

The jury is still out for me when it comes to vaping, and the long term safety of it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks guys, but I've literally gone "Cold Turkey" and am determined to see this through.
My big sister has warned me that if she ever sees me with a cigarette in my hand she is going to punch me in the head
😁😁😁😁
And I'm going to avoid vaping as well 
Nothing, other than fresh air is ever entering my lungs again.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			My big sister has warned me that if she ever sees me with a cigarette in my hand she is going to punch me in the head
😁😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Motivation in itself!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 5, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks guys, but I've literally gone "Cold Turkey" and am determined to see this through.
My big sister has warned me that if she ever sees me with a cigarette in my hand she is going to punch me in the head
😁😁😁😁
And I'm going to avoid vaping as well
Nothing, other than fresh air is ever entering my lungs again.
		
Click to expand...

I stopped cold turkey, it wasnt too bad, I just ate a lot more chocolate


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 5, 2022)

Bloody hell Rob! Glad it wasnt Anything more serious. All the best with giving up and sticking to it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 6, 2022)

Hospital rang today, follow up appointment with the respiratory department tomorrow morning at 9.
Still no bleeding, still not smoking 👍👍😁


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2022)

Why do they put the respiratory department down two flights of stairs???
😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Why do they put the respiratory department down two flights of stairs???
😳😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

To gauge whether stopping smoking is starting to pay off


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2022)

I've noticed I'm breathing a lot better Chris, especially through my hooter. It used to feel permanently blocked, but it's as clear as a bell now.
Still feeling shattered, but improving, so thinking about going back to work on Saturday.


----------



## IanM (Jun 7, 2022)

My mum smoked all her life, gave up on her 60th birthday.  She noticed benefits immediately and they were long lasting. 

Keep it up


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I've noticed I'm breathing a lot better Chris, especially through my hooter. It used to feel permanently blocked, but it's as clear as a bell now.
Still feeling shattered, but improving, so thinking about going back to work on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I would give it another week before returning to work. The still feeling shattered bit tells me that. 👍


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 7, 2022)

Just read this smiffy, well done on the non smoking mate , I packed up when I saw my dad in an oxygen tent due to smoking, I have never even wanted one since , (I could do without the side effect though ......all five stone of it )
  The doctor will have you bright eyed and bushy tailed soon mate . Get well soon.👍


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I've noticed I'm breathing a lot better Chris, especially through my hooter. It used to feel permanently blocked, but it's as clear as a bell now.
Still feeling shattered, but improving, so thinking about going back to work on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

I would give it another few days/week Rob. Stress at work won't help a speedy recovery and very few employers appreciate employees who "do the right thing" these days.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I would give it another few days/week Rob. Stress at work won't help a speedy recovery and very few employers appreciate employees who "do the right thing" these days.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I would give it another few days/week Rob. Stress at work won't help a speedy recovery and very few employers appreciate employees who "do the right thing" these days.
		
Click to expand...

Or ones who go off sick again because they went back to early.
Give it a week.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2022)

Met the wife from work earlier and went for a walk around the town to get some fresh air in my lungs.
I'm supposed to be playing golf on Friday, seniors four man team event at Cooden.
Easy walking, so figuring it might do me good to get out.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Met the wife from work earlier and went for a walk around the town to get some fresh air in my lungs.
I'm supposed to be playing golf on Friday, seniors four man team event at Cooden.
Easy walking, so figuring it might do me good to get out.
		
Click to expand...

Get a buggy Rob! Glad the non smoking is going well. 👍


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Glad the non smoking is going well. 👍
		
Click to expand...

12 days now!!
👍👍👍


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Met the wife from work earlier and went for a walk around the town to get some fresh air in my lungs.
I'm supposed to be playing golf on Friday, seniors four man team event at Cooden.
Easy walking, so figuring it might do me good to get out.
		
Click to expand...

Do it Rob. Take plenty of balls as there are some funny places round there!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			Do it Rob. Take plenty of balls as there are some funny places round there!
		
Click to expand...

Yep. You found 19 of them😁😁😁😉😉


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Yep. You found 19 of them😁😁😁😉😉
		
Click to expand...

Plenty more out there 😅🍺🍺🍺😱


----------



## Pants (Jun 8, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			12 days now!!
👍👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Stop counting the days mate.  It's over.  You've cracked it so don't even think about it anymore. 

Anyway, Sam, and several dozen Forumites and mates, would have your danglies hanging from a flagpole if you started again.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 9, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Get a buggy Rob! Glad the non smoking is going well. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Managed to collar a buggy for Norman and I.
Got to be round to the 9th hole by 9am as it's a popgun start.
That's similar to a shotgun start, but not as aggressive.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 9, 2022)

Have a good one tomorrow Rob.  Gutted I had to pull out but I'm sure that the lads will carry you round and do you proud.


----------



## ADB (Jun 10, 2022)

Sorry to hear that Rob but hope you’re on the mend and well done giving up the tabs


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 10, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Have a good one tomorrow Rob.  Gutted I had to pull out but I'm sure that the lads will carry you round and do you proud. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely superb day, probably the most fun I've had on a golf course for a good few years.
We all played well, competition was a four-ball Stableford, with the best two scores on each hole to count.
99 points won it, 94 was second, and we were third with 93.
The course was in fantastic condition, the member we played with was great company, and the weather was kind to us.
And I didn't crave a ciggie once!!!
😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Leftie (Jun 10, 2022)

Glad you had a great day Rob.  99 points  

You did well with 93.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 11, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Glad you had a great day Rob.  99 points  

You did well with 93.

Click to expand...

Problem is Rog, playing there again made me realise just how much I miss the place. Seriously considering chucking it in at Highwoods and returning to Cooden as a full member.
I love Cooden and the easy walking is a godsend now I'm knocking on a bit...
🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2022)

22 days and 18 hours smoke free!!
😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 20, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			22 days and 18 hours smoke free!!
😁😁😁😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Well done Smiffy!

They say the first 2 weeks are the hardest and you've smashed that! Keep it up!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Well done Smiffy!

They say the first 2 weeks are the hardest and you've smashed that! Keep it up!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.
Got to be honest, it's not been as hard as I imagined.
No really bad cravings or withdrawal symptoms thus far. 
Still not using patches or lozenges etc.
Big test coming up end of next week as we are off to Kefalonia for two weeks.... if I can get through that, I'll know for sure I've cracked it.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 20, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Cheers mate.
Got to be honest, it's not been as hard as I imagined.
No really bad cravings or withdrawal symptoms thus far.
Still not using patches or lozenges etc.
Big test coming up end of next week as we are off to Kefalonia for two weeks.... if I can get through that, I'll know for sure I've cracked it.
		
Click to expand...

You'll get through it no problem, mate. Partly because you're a man of strength and conviction, but mainly because Sam is likely to tear your balls off if you light one! 🤣


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 20, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Cheers mate.
Got to be honest, it's not been as hard as I imagined.
No really bad cravings or withdrawal symptoms thus far.
Still not using patches or lozenges etc.
Big test coming up end of next week as we are off to Kefalonia for two weeks.... if I can get through that, I'll know for sure I've cracked it.
		
Click to expand...

Beer in hand is when I struggle the most and I only smoked for a couple of years in my early twenties! 

You can do it though!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 20, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Cheers mate.
Got to be honest, it's not been as hard as I imagined.
No really bad cravings or withdrawal symptoms thus far.
Still not using patches or lozenges etc.
Big test coming up end of next week as we are off to Kefalonia for two weeks.... if I can get through that, I'll know for sure I've cracked it.
		
Click to expand...

Seems like you are one of the 'lucky' ones that doesn't get cravings - I've known a couple of others similarly 'blessed', while others have been true addicts.
Hope the good progress continues, especially at Kef. If 'under pressure' just recollect the 1st post story!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2022)

Well survived the two weeks in Kefalonia!
Got the craving a couple of times, I must be honest, especially while sitting in the bar at night with a beer or glass of red in my hand with seemingly everybody else around me smoking.
Also survived a trip into duty free on the way home when I went in to buy my mate Norman some tobacco!!
So that's 1 month, 17 days and 9 hours since I smoked my last one, (according to the app I have on my phone!!).
My oxygen Sats are now sitting at 97% (instead of the 92% they were struggling to reach during my hospital stay), I don't feel so bunged up or muzzy headed, and I am breathing a lot, lot easier, and quieter!!
Sleeping better, my blood pressure has dropped down to a more "normal level" (it was really high before), and my cough has completely disappeared. Still get a little breathless now and again, but after 55 years I guess the damage has been done.
Plus a visit to the driving range now sees me regularly putting it out there 180 yards with my driver, so good news all round!!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 16, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Also survived a trip into duty free on the way home when I went in to buy my mate Norman some rolling tobacco!!
		
Click to expand...

One of the guys at the club always asks people going abroad to buy him cigarettes. He asked me once, I said "Sorry I don't believe in assisted suicide"


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 16, 2022)

Maninblack4612 said:



			One of the guys at the club always asks people going abroad to buy him cigarettes. He asked me once, I said "Sorry I don't believe in assisted suicide"
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmm. I'll have to remember not to say that one to my mates....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2022)

Follow up CT scan this morning. Can't believe it's been three months since this first started. Another appointment for next Tuesday lined up so should get the results then. Fingers crossed. Still not smoking, really proud of myself. Breathing a lot easier/quieter, sleeping and eating better. All still positive...👍👍😋


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Follow up CT scan this morning. Can't believe it's been three months since this first started. Another appointment for next Tuesday lined up so should get the results then. Fingers crossed. Still not smoking, really proud of myself. Breathing a lot easier/quieter, sleeping and eating better. All still positive...👍👍😋
		
Click to expand...

Great news Rob, and also that you're not smoking! 
Looks like I'll have to stand you that game 👍. 
Let me know your availability and also if anyone is interested to join us to see Rob play in the smoke free zone, let me know too.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Great news Rob, and also that you're not smoking!
Looks like I'll have to stand you that game 👍.
		
Click to expand...

That's really generous of you mate. I've always wanted to play Sunningdale but missed out last time, so the chance to finally get to play there is fantastic! Are we playing the Old or the New???


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			That's really generous of you mate. I've always wanted to play Sunningdale but missed out last time, so the chance to finally get to play there is fantastic! Are we playing the Old or the New???
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, no Rob, it's Pyecombe!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Ha ha, no Rob, it's Pyecombe!
		
Click to expand...

😉😉😉😉😉

I knew that mate 
Played in their seniors open a few years ago.
Started raining as we walked up the first, didn't stop all day 
Scorecard fell apart by the 9th, and we couldn't even see the green at the nearest the pin hole, let alone the pin!!!
😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			😉😉😉😉😉

I knew that mate
Played in their seniors open a few years ago.
Started raining as we walked up the first, didn't stop all day
Scorecard fell apart by the 9th, and we couldn't even see the green at the nearest the pin hole, let alone the pin!!!
😁😁😁😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Can't be as bad as that rain soaked day at Cooden a few years back! Even Fish couldn't play 😭. 
Anyway, let me know Rob, and room for two more as I said earlier.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 6, 2022)

Well, that was handy.
Had another appointment at the hospital this morning to see the specialist, a follow up to my follow up CT scan.
Turns out my scan wasn't uploaded to the system.
So no news as yet.  
😳😳😳


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Well, that was handy.
Had another appointment at the hospital this morning to see the specialist, a follow up to my follow up CT scan.
Turns out my scan wasn't uploaded to the system.
So no news as yet. 
😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Im pretty sure the radiographer would have flagged up anything untoward.
My consultant always says to me if you havent heard from him its good news.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 6, 2022)

A consultant said to me last week while in the hospital that my chest x-ray was clear, I told him I haven't had an x-ray, she said oops I'm reading the wrong file we'd better send you one


----------

